# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  EBOOK - Google Adwords Made Easy

## RKS Computer Solutions

*Introduction:*




> *"Are You Prepared To Profit From Instant Web Traffic?"*
> _Warning - If you're not serious about creating an online business that "makes your money for you", please stop reading this now!_
> 
> *Welcome to The Player's Guide To Adwords Domination.*
> 
> Before we start, I want to cut a deal with you. You see, I wrote this eBook out of a desire to teach others how to create *serious wealth* using PPC advertising. I've poured a lot of effort into this eBook, but only because I *know* 200% that this works. And what's more, it should work for *anyone* who uses these strategies for their own business.
> 
> And because I've worked so hard to create this, I want it to *work for you*. If you end up "wasting" your time by reading this once and not applying itÃ¢â¬Â¦well let's just say we can't have any of that.
> 
> ...


This is a free e-book given to me, you may distribute it freely... 

Google Adwords Made Easy

(Please allow up to 30minutes from this post for the file to be uploaded to my server)

----------


## Dave A

I tried to download - I get an error message.

This file is damaged and could not be repaired  :Confused: 

I see it's supposed to be a pdf.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

ISP from which I'm uploading the file is slower than a post dove...  See it bombed out, have restarted the upload...  Will post here as soon as it is up...

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Dave, download should be good... Give it a run...

----------


## Dave A

Perfect download - Thanks Riaan. I'll read it later though.

I've put an entry in the Links Manager too.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Have uploaded the ebook to the links&downloads section, shortcut: http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/l...s.php?catid=15

----------


## Dave A

Oh fork. I was trying to clear out the entry I'd made and ended up deleting yours too, Riaan  :Sorry: 

Could you please load that entry again  :Flowers:

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

It's loaded, for those of you wondering, the book has full distribute rights, so feel free to upload to your own servers and give it away for free...  It's a great incentive to get more eyes on your site...  Another great idea is to send it to everybody on your mailing lists as a free gift, thanking them for being a loyal supporter....  Free gifts is always a crowd puller....

Have a good weekend everybody!

----------


## Eugene

Thanks RKS - have downloaded the book from the links page. Just a suggestion: indicate the size of the file (3.32M) at the link so other members (fortunately not me) with a dial-up know that they are in for a fairly large download otherwise they might disconnect an loose the file. Will read though the e-book this weekend.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Eugene, on the links page, on the right where it says submitted by, date and hits etc, it clearly shows 3.33MB...  Glad you got the file in the end, enjoy reading it, and remember, you got it free, so spread the love!

----------


## Theuns"

Hi there

I am new on Internet biz, and i am glad for your e-book i have one Biz online and need more travic so i will let you know if i do get more travic. :Smile: 

Thanks 
Theuns
Ps can i post in AFR to you?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Hi Theuns, ja, ek's 'n boerseuntjie nes jy, net jammer my ingils is baie keer beter as my afrikaans a.g.v. hoe ek groot geword het, maar ek kla nie...  daar is baie Afrikaaners wat die forum lees so tensy Dave 'n probleem daarmee het, dink ek nie dit sal 'n probleem wees nie...  PM vir my jou site se link

----------


## Dave A

I'm so looking forward to the day when online translation becomes virtually seemless. The day you can post a message in any language and read that post in any language.

Folks - we've got eleven official languages in this country, and who am I to object to them being used on this site from time to time. Communicating in English seems to have become the adopted standard around the country, but for me the important thing is the message. And if someone struggles to communicate an idea in English - let's have it in Afrikaans, or Zulu, Xhosa or any of the others. 

Hopefully where there is a need for translation along the line, we'll all pitch in to help where we can.

This site is a living experiment. Let's test and break down boundaries.

----------


## Theuns"

> Hi Theuns, ja, ek's 'n boerseuntjie nes jy, net jammer my ingils is baie keer beter as my afrikaans a.g.v. hoe ek groot geword het, maar ek kla nie...  daar is baie Afrikaaners wat die forum lees so tensy Dave 'n probleem daarmee het, dink ek nie dit sal 'n probleem wees nie...  PM vir my jou site se link


Hi RKS
Dankie baie vir jou mooi post dit laat my sommer goed voel ,

ok hier is my 2 URL's die eerste een is my  Internet MLM en die 2de een is my ofline een wat ek net op die net advert

1) www.serfontein1.successuniversity.com

2) http://saextra.com/ucare01.php?dmp=281920

Ek soek graag meer Traviek op my Success University site want hy staan agter in die ry

Groete 
Theuns

----------


## Theuns"

:Bananadance: 


> I'm so looking forward to the day when online translation becomes virtually seemless. The day you can post a message in any language and read that post in any language.
> 
> Folks - we've got eleven official languages in this country, and who am I to object to them being used on this site from time to time. Communicating in English seems to have become the adopted standard around the country, but for me the important thing is the message. And if someone struggles to communicate an idea in English - let's have it in Afrikaans, or Zulu, Xhosa or any of the others. 
> 
> Hopefully where there is a need for translation along the line, we'll all pitch in to help where we can.
> 
> This site is a living experiment. Let's test and break down boundaries.


Hi Dave

Thanks For you post, i think this is a Gr8 Forum.

Short post is ok but ,when i have to reply and i need to explayn, then Afr is better form me. I beleaf almost every one can read (Voenetise Spelling) and if i need some help to explain my self in Eng i will get some help from Friends.

Regards
Theuns :Smile:

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Theuns, 

Ek haal my hoed af vir jou...  Kan nie anders gesÃÂª word nie, maar jy het "balls"...  Vat baie om in 'n ander taal te kan kommunikeer as jy nie gemaklik daarin voel nie...  Weereens welkom by ons, ons hoop jy het nou uiteindelik 'n tuiste gevind.

Riaan

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Riaan

Dankie soos ek gese het ek is erg oor Eng maar dit is baie makliker on my uit tedruk in Afr.Dankie weer eens vir julle ondersteuning.

Verstaan jy U-Care na gisteraand se skype dit gaan niks van my vat om deur tery na jou en als verduidelik nie ek is n aanbieder.Ek verkies om my mense persoonlik te gaan sien al is dit in kairo persoonlike aandag is vir my baie meer belangrik as om mense na aanbiedings te stuur en hulle sluit aan , dit gaan vir my oor dupliseering en as ek vir jou persoonlik sien kan ek my sukses in jou duplieseer.Ek het net vir die maand alreeds oor die 40 mense in my netwerk by gekry en ek het slegs met 4 persoonlik gewerk.

En dit gaan net oor a persoon se "Attetude" hulle se ook en dit is a feit soos n koei "If You Think You Can You Can or If You Think You Can't You Can't" dit gaan als oor a mindset en a wil om sukses in die lewe te maak.

Weet jy van die DVD " The Seccret" ?ek is a persoonlike onwekkeling Freek ek lees net Eng boek oor dit bv "as a man thinkenth" Think and grow rich" see you at the top" dit is boeke van Napolion Hill en Zig Zigler en a gros ander
.Ek haat dit om uit a boek te praat sonder om dit toetepas wat ek gelees het  en dan vir mense te probeer vertel wat hulle moet doen.As ek se dit werk dan het ek dit persoonlik gedoen en dan weet ek ook waarvan ek praat, mense liuster makliker na iemand wat die game gespeel het as mense wat met reel boeke langs die veld staan en reels uit deel. 

Iets interesant, as jy al die letters in die alfabet nommer waardes gee van 1 -24 bv a=1% b=2% c=3% ens  Vat bv money ,succes  al die woorde wat met sukses en geld tedoen het en tel dit by mekaar nie een gee vir jou 100% nie behalwe Attetude ( dit moet net reg gespel word Ha ha ha he he he !!!! :Smile:  Kyk bietjie ,ek het a mail oor dit gekry sal dit weer gaan soek en vir jou stuur.

Regards
Theuns
ps is jy eindlik Eng of Afr ?

----------


## leuce

> This is a free e-book given to me, you may distribute it freely...


Thanks.  But this book is of little use.  It is written in a typical salesman type of style that says much and tries to build confidence, but does little else.

On page 10 the author is still trying to sell the book to me.  And... if I don't believe in the message of the book with all of my heart, then the information in the book won't work for me.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Forgetting all the sales stuff, if you took 10 minutes to actually read the book and not just closed it down at the first sales pitch, you might learn something...  I have not bought any of the software because of this book, but the pointers in it has taken me to different levels...  Not just on Adwords but other things SEO as well...

Your feedback is appreciated, but your negative attitude towards a helping hand doesn't leave much to be desired for...  It's free, use it or loose it.

----------


## leuce

> Your feedback is appreciated, but your negative attitude towards a helping hand doesn't leave much to be desired for...


I didn't realise you were affiliated to this book, RKS.  I did check before I sent the message, because I specifically didn't want to insult you if you were, but sorry if you are in fact affiliated to it and took offence at my comments.

----------


## duncan drennan

> Forgetting all the sales stuff, if you took 10 minutes to actually read the book and not just closed it down at the first sales pitch, you might learn something...  I have not bought any of the software because of this book, but the pointers in it has taken me to different levels...  Not just on Adwords but other things SEO as well...
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated, but your negative attitude towards a helping hand doesn't leave much to be desired for...  It's free, use it or loose it.


Some things work for some people, and not for others. I'm sure this ebook is useful for some, but if it doesn't work for leuce, then that is okay. I'm sure that when he finds something that works for him and inspires him, he'll share it here too.

Leuce, what kind of info are you looking for?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

leuce, I'm not affiliated with the book other than me getting it and posting it here....  I wasn't offended at all, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and their own spot in the sun...

I apologize if I sounded aggressive in my previous post, was just trying to point out that the information around the sales pitch is also valuable....

Asking the same question as Duncan, what information are you looking for that we can try and provide you with?

----------


## leuce

> Leuce, what kind of info are you looking for?


Well, the topic of the ebook certainly looked very interesting.  I just wished that I could get right down to the meat without having to peel off the skin first :-)

----------


## duncan drennan

> Well, the topic of the ebook certainly looked very interesting.  I just wished that I could get right down to the meat without having to peel off the skin first :-)


I haven't read the book myself, so I can't comment too much, but maybe trying to peel the skin to get to the juicy orange is worth a go for starters? If you can look past the style (which isn't really that important), maybe there is some useful info in there? Did you get past the first 10 pages? I scanned through the contents, and at first glance I'd probably jump straight to page 10.

----------


## Chatmaster

This book is written in typical Brad Callen fashion promoting his Keyword Elite product. But I must add that Brad is also one of the authors that actually does know what he is saying. This read is worth the while. 

I agree with dsd start reading on page 10. If you are very new to Adwords also read the 5 reasons on page 8. It gives you direction throughout the book.
On page 22 he promotes Keyword Elite. There are better tools available imo and they are free. You can start by using the following,
Digital PointSEO Book keyword toolGoogle Trends

One of the secrets of adwords is to get into keywords with low cost click through rates that are related to your keywords you are advertising by also advertising with adsense. This is meant for more advanced users that are battling with natural ranking.
http://www.dictionary.com/
and the important one is Thesaurus
The concept is simple. You advertise in related keywords and get clicks on your adwords for the more expensive keywords. It can be tricky though for newbies.  :Banghead:

----------

